# Rat Rehoming and Transportation Group



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey guys, so for any of you looking to rehome or adopt rats, you should join this group. Or if you can transport thats good too. Its a pretty new group started by this really nice girl hoping to help rats find homes 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/333825680123352/


----------

